# Here comes Trouble! Little Buck Jr.



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL You guys have been asking to see him here he is ... Little Bogart AKA Boggie this little guy is something else as much of a pain in my arse as he is I love him dearly. He is 5 1/2 months old 20lbs and a little monster hahaha. Enjoy them.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG he is a handsome little guy. I love the intense look in his eye. I bet he does keep you busy. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look at that girly collar! lol. He is looking great


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I put in an order with stillwater just patiently waiting for my new bulldog collars to show up lord know this one isn't going to last him very much longer LMFAO!!! Thanks Girlies !!!


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

he is adorable, I love his coloring and the wacky puppy ear in that one pic


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Handsome baby boy, Sadie!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ahhh, I love me some Bogart!! 

He is looking GREAT!

Great pictures!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He is just stunning. I love his color. Very nice pics thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Been looking forward to seeing updated pics of him

He looks great and he grew alot LoL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great shots tara! It really looks like you could reach out and touch him! He does look like a little trouble maker! HA!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know why but he seem's so little compared to anything else I have ever owned but this one is also bred much differently from anything I have ever owned lol ...

Thanks Guys glad you like him as much as I do


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

He's looking very good :thumbsup: You forgot to crop his ears though


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nes you see those ears??? I don't mean to toot his horn but he has some GREAT natural ears look at those things!! How could I get rid of them LMFAO!!! Thanks buddy for the compliment I need to see some pictures of your boy I haven't seen any of him in quite awhile!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love him. I will dog sit when you come back to CT 
I might steal him tho lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

HAHAHA thanks for the heads up on that .. Trust me after a few hours with him you will WANT to give him back !!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah he's really turnin out... full of intensity I see.. He'd be a good pig dog I bet he'll lead the pack.. hint hint..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Deal so when are we going hunting Firehazard? LOL


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Very handsome!!! Looks like hes gonna be quite the handfull


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's a very good looking boy!I was wondering how much he'd grown.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Dixie he's growing up alright ... into a little monster hahaha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Tara, Boggie appears to be a rascal (I likee) and definitely has game BTW, what's up with all the pet stores selling "fishing line" for collars? I mean just because they are pups doesn't mean you don't want some solid, wide support around the neck! Damn fine looking pup


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected] Thank you SF!!! Yeah I know I ordered some still water collars just haven't gotten them yet. That little thing isn't going to do much of anything just went a bought a substitute to last him until I get these other collars. He has very much grown out of that collar. I am glad you like him


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Nes you see those ears??? I don't mean to toot his horn but he has some GREAT natural ears look at those things!! How could I get rid of them LMFAO!!! Thanks buddy for the compliment I need to see some pictures of your boy I haven't seen any of him in quite awhile!


hahaha, yeah I did see them and yes, his horn deserves to be... tooted? With those ears, I probably would have left them natural too. With all this cold weather, it's hard for me to get out there and take pics. Not to mention that I'm a lazybutt during this time of year with all the extra food intake.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No excuse Nestor I am going to need to see some pics of smokey soon!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow he is a looker!!! Very stunning! What are his bloodlines? Those ears are very dreamy too. Perfect set of naturals.  Just like my Helena girl.  lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is his pedigree .. Thanks Megan Yeah he has some great ears I love them lol ... He's a heavy mayday pup.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328954] :: A'S BOGART


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Here is his pedigree .. Thanks Megan Yeah he has some great ears I love them lol ... He's a heavy mayday pup.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328954] :: A'S BOGART


Nice looking dogs in that ped.  I love those kind of peds with the pictures. lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Megan .. Yeah I always love to go through ped's a look at the dogs it gives you an idea on how your dog is going to turn up as he gets older. Bogart looks a lot like his grandad on his mom's side. I think he looks just like him

Bogarts grandad










Looks a lot like buck too same markings and all LOL


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are some awesome bulldogs!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

He is super cute!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Carley !!!


----------

